# Omega Geneve Auto Cal.565 24 Jewles From 1970



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just come this week omega geneve auto 14k gold-plated cal-565 from 1970. weres a lot biger than its 34.5mm im not that in to gold watches but this one looks nice imho.a few photos fou to have a look at.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Lovely watch Woody, very clean!

I'm the same as you - not a fan of gold plated watches, but I have a very similar 1963 version with sub-second dial as my dress watch!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats nice Woody very nice well done


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lovely Omega Woody, in great condition,

Enjoy

Cheers Martin


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Woody,

Beautiful watch. The Omega calibre 565 is regarded by some as the highest quality movement they made. It was used in Constellation models and if you do some research on the calibre you will see how highly regarded it is. You have a fantastic watch inside and outside!

Regards

David


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Excellent Omega, I love how clean it is, very nice indeed.... ;o)


----------

